# 4B10 Smooth running controller 535d e60



## kepa416 (Jul 6, 2016)

Helo,

I have a problem with the 4B10 Smooth running controller error. 6 injectors were checked and 1 rebuilt. 

After regeneration, it is on the 6th position. Corrections are a problem. 1 injection is 2.24 plus, 6 is 1.24 minus. 

During the service, they were replaced:
glow plugs with the controller.
New intake manifold gaskets. 
Additionally, there is a belt roller and a pulley, but that matters less. 
After 2 months, I see error 4B10 in my memory. It appears immediately after booting. Correcting an error while working is ineffective.


----------



## Gabibmw535 (Nov 10, 2021)

hallo,
Did you fix the problem 4b10 bicause i have the same problem with my e60 535d


----------



## kepa416 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yep 6th incejector is second time in service.


----------



## Gabibmw535 (Nov 10, 2021)

kepa416 said:


> Yep 6th incejector is second time in service.


----------



## Gabibmw535 (Nov 10, 2021)

I have changed now 2 times for a new injector en the same fault code 4b10 comes back again


----------



## kepa416 (Jul 6, 2016)

Maybe inside engine is a problem.


----------

